# Fixing screw misses.



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1006649446048965&id=172599606120624
I only do this when there is alot of them. The back of knife works fine most of the time


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Good idea, Looks like a counter sunk bit with the end grinded back.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I used a cap nut


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We first coat all our screws with thick taping. Pull the misses of course. Never tap them in. We spot them with mud and roll the back of a 6 inch knife so the mud gets inside and glues the paper leaving a small divit. No tapping. Leave the small divit till it dries, and then re spot the screw miss. If you tap them in and spot them, you usually have a little blister in the paper.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

U guys r to fussy!
Some of the chit I go behind u would b there all day fixing that so I just fill them and sand them!
Painters job after I'm of and running!:thumbup:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> U guys r to fussy!
> Some of the chit I go behind u would b there all day fixing that so I just fill them and sand them!
> Painters job after I'm of and running!:thumbup:


Tell the hangers to shape up. If there are hundreds of little round blisters in the house, you get back charged from the painter, if you don't fix them, and he (she) must.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

endo_alley said:


> Tell the hangers to shape up. If there are hundreds of little round blisters in the house, you get back charged from the painter, if you don't fix them, and he (she) must.


That's the site managers job not mine!!
No back charge coming my way that's for sure!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

The guys I follow put the screws in too far... Or at weird angles in the corners so you break your corner finisher blades.

One of the guys was on holiday a while back, I was tapeing his house and text him he better not spend to much as he has to buy me a new corner finisher when he gets home:whistling2:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> That's the site managers job not mine!!
> No back charge coming my way that's for sure!!:thumbsup:


But usually it is the same contractor responsible for hanging and finishing drywall. That is where the back charge for bad hanging goes. You can say you won't pay it. But when it gets deducted from your pay you have no choice.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

endo_alley said:


> But usually it is the same contractor responsible for hanging and finishing drywall. That is where the back charge for bad hanging goes. You can say you won't pay it. But when it gets deducted from your pay you have no choice.


It doesn't work like that over here!
I work for multiple builders where I follow dif hangers all the time so when I get to a job I have no idea sometimes who has hanged it!
I leave the sh*t to the painter!:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley said:


> Tell the hangers to shape up.


Tell the taper to shut up and do his damn job. Do you really think hangars go out of their why to miss a screw? I take a screw as a nail set and knock them in.

I agree the first coat should be taping mud?


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> Tell the taper to shut up and do his damn job. Do you really think hangars go out of their why to miss a screw? I take a screw as a nail set and knock them in.
> 
> I agree the first coat should be taping mud?


I don't like it when misses are tapped in. They come back to haunt you eventually by popping out. Tapping them in breaks the paper. We pull them. There will always be an occasional miss. But a decent craftsman should learn to hit the studs the majority of the time. If they can't then mark the studs on the sheet ahead of time.


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

endo_alley said:


> I don't like it when misses are tapped in. They come back to haunt you eventually by popping out. Tapping them in breaks the paper. We pull them. There will always be an occasional miss. But a decent craftsman should learn to hit the studs the majority of the time. If they can't then mark the studs on the sheet ahead of time.


Truth be told, if all you do is hang drywall and you can't hit the stud... Find another job!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Atomicdrywall said:


> Truth be told, if all you do is hang drywall and you can't hit the stud... Find another job!


Thank you lad!! :thumbsup:
Very well said!! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> We first coat all our screws with thick taping. Pull the misses of course. Never tap them in. We spot them with mud and roll the back of a 6 inch knife so the mud gets inside and glues the paper leaving a small divit. No tapping. Leave the small divit till it dries, and then re spot the screw miss. If you tap them in and spot them, you usually have a little blister in the paper.


I peel them out . But I get what your doing ! :yes:


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

moore said:


> I peel them out . But I get what your doing ! :yes:


Well, a holes a hole. It's not complicated, you have to make sure there is no paper bulging out beyond the natural surface of the board, if there is you have deal with it WITHOUT causing the paper to delaminate. If this happens such areas must be cut out obviously. 

So, fish the screw out carefully, fill the hole. Push paper back with butt of knife but no bashing, if you create a bruise cut it out and fill... 

If you wanted to be anal about it you could back fill the hole with a mastic tube, no chance of that popping out. As there is no screw to push, indeed no force other than gravity ( ceiling only) then really you can just push in some compound with a flexible knife and all is well...

I saw a video of Moore using a crate years ago... Top effort mate! Your a proper taper! :thumbsup:

Next we can start a thread on how to open the van door


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The biggest problem with blistering is blokes that use a claw hammer to pull out the misses. Screw them out, depress with the back of the knife, and coat. It is drywall not brain surgery people.:yes:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

gazman said:


> The biggest problem with blistering is blokes that use a claw hammer to pull out the misses. Screw them out, depress with the back of the knife, and coat. It is drywall not brain surgery people.:yes:


"use a claw hammer " I've never seen that. Sometimes the hangers back them out with a screwgun and pull them. Sometimes the taper uses a screw driver and the side of a taping knife to apply side pressure and back them out. either way there is a small blister in the paper. Smack the miss and you have a bigger blister. It is obvious if they are blistered. On second coat of screws, lightly tap a miss. A blister will have a slightly hollow sound.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

A screwgun has a clutch that must be depressed to operate. Therefore, you can't simply back out the screw. I've knocked them in for many years using another screw as a nailset and never had an issue.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> A screwgun has a clutch that must be depressed to operate. Therefore, you can't simply back out the screw. I've knocked them in for many years using another screw as a nailset and never had an issue.


They apply a lot of sideways pressure while gently popping the clutch in on the gun to get just enough of the screw head out to get their fingernails behind the screw head. Sometimes they use the edge of their hatchets to apply sideways pressure on the screw threads to back them out. Tapping the screws in breaks the paper.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I just use screw driver and fingernail to get it out, then just push in the lump with hard end of screw driver, I make the boys do it as we sheet cause it pisses me off when spotting screws having to stop screw in flush or remove then start spotting again. It ruins my flow 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Aussiecontractor said:


> I just use screw driver and fingernail to get it out, then just push in the lump with hard end of screw driver, I make the boys do it as we sheet cause it pisses me off when spotting screws having to stop screw in flush or remove then start spotting again. It ruins my flow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If as a finisher, you can get the hangers to listened to your troubles, you are one talented fellow.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> If as a finisher, you can get the hangers to listened to your troubles, you are one talented fellow.


Now that's funny!!!:yes:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I don't get it? Did I miss a joke ?........ We frame hang and finish man.id have bucklys chance of subcontractors listening to what I want done and how 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Aussiecontractor said:


> I don't get it? Did I miss a joke ?........ We frame hang and finish man.id have bucklys chance of subcontractors listening to what I want done and how
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The joke is a lot of us finish behind **** boarders!!:whistling2:
Not joking here but I could do a better job than some of the folk I follow!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> The joke is a lot of us finish behind **** boarders!!:whistling2:
> Not joking here but I could do a better job than some of the folk I follow!


Would you like cheese with your whine?


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

VANMAN said:


> The joke is a lot of us finish behind **** boarders!!:whistling2:
> Not joking here but I could do a better job than some of the folk I follow!


It's a concern when screw boarders who screw all day every day can't put said screw in the wall straight!!

Don't understand what the tapered edge is for

Think putting up sheets covered in dirt and damaged with big stones is 'ok'

Think putting up sheets with huge bruises in them when cut out leave massive holes in the ceiling with nothing to fill to is ...'OK' 

Cut the board with a dogs **** and can't leave external angles flush, the edge looks like crazy paving ...that's ' OK' 

Put the screws down the internals in at a angle so they are proud and smash you corner finisher blades... That's 'normal' 

You get the idea

Bunch of forking clowns


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Would you like cheese with your whine?


Now Mr Willly(In Scotland Willy is a ****):thumbsup: there was no need for that!!!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> Would you like cheese with your whine?


Now Mr Willy no need for that!!
In Scotland a Willy is a D*ck:whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> Now Mr Willy no need for that!!
> In Scotland a Willy is a D*ck:whistling2:


It's always easy to blame the other guy instead of standing up and doing your job. Atomic's post is a complete bitchfest. I've listened to this BS my whole life and some need to realize hangars have their challenges too!
Willys Overland was the automotive manufacturer of the Jeep.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

It is just finishing drywall. I had plans that had 100's of pages and specification that were 2 phonebooks thick and you want to whine about my work?


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> It's always easy to blame the other guy instead of standing up and doing your job. Atomic's post is a complete bitchfest. I've listened to this BS my whole life and some need to realize hangars have their challenges too!
> Willys Overland was the automotive manufacturer of the Jeep.


Umm. The guys just measure cut and screw... Done well it's a skill, done poorly it's not! 

So you think it's too much to ask to have a clean well looked after board screwed to the wall. 

Fair enough. 

Before you start a hangers benevolent fund, in twenty years I have contra charged hangers £0.00 . And I have left crap un finished because its rubbish precisely 0 times. I have refused to tape 3 units in this time due to poor workmanship


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Atomicdrywall said:


> Umm. The guys just measure cut and screw... Done well it's a skill, done poorly it's not!
> 
> So you think it's too much to ask to have a clean well looked after board screwed to the wall.
> 
> ...


I've heard the rhetoric before. I grew up in a very large tract production shop where we got paid piecework. To generalize all hangars as hacks is not right so you got called out. I have over 60,000 work hours in my career. Went to college at night to learn more and taught apprenticeship for 5 years. Have I put a rolled edge to cut edge? Yes, most likely there was no choice. You need to be able to walk in another man's shoes before you berate an entire craft.


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> I've heard the rhetoric before. I grew up in a very large tract production shop where we got paid piecework. To generalize all hangars as hacks is not right so you got called out. I have over 60,000 work hours in my career. Went to college at night to learn more and taught apprenticeship for 5 years. Have I put a rolled edge to cut edge? Yes, most likely there was no choice. You need to be able to walk in another man's shoes before you berate an entire craft.


Lol, not taking about a rolled edge to a cut edge I will post pic's at some point so you can understand how you have overreacted to my comments. 

I did not berate a craft :blink: though I appreciate your flair for drama


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Atomicdrywall said:


> Bunch of forking clowns


Must have been my mistake!

This was drama.

www.scotthansen.net/altabates


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> Must have been my mistake!


One of them really is a part time clown...  

Some of the guys who hang are really good, just not the ones I am following at the mo, still truth be told we can get over most things fairly easy.

It's the damaged board that's crap imo, when it's all pitted with stones too... Or is that OK for Mr willy? 

You need to see what I am dealing with though. 

That looks well boarded! With modern materials even that's easy to finish now. Just a little time consuming.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Would you like cheese with your whine?





Atomicdrywall said:


> It's a concern when screw boarders who screw all day every day can't put said screw in the wall straight!!
> 
> Don't understand what the tapered edge is for
> 
> ...





VANMAN said:


> The joke is a lot of us finish behind **** boarders!!:whistling2:
> Not joking here but I could do a better job than some of the folk I follow!


A true Drywaller can do it all ! 

A Hanger/boarder is what it is !
A finisher/stopper is what it is!
A texture guy is what it is!


But If you can do It all and do It well ? You are a true Drywaller !!!!


BTW.......Every time i try to spell drywaller spellcheck comes up with ''dry wallet'' :whistling2:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> A true Drywaller can do it all !
> 
> A Hanger/boarder is what it is !
> A finisher/stopper is what it is!
> ...


So you can frame and do doors and suspended ceilings?:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> So you can frame and do doors and suspended ceilings?:whistling2:


Where's the job at? Just give me the 911 I'll find it!


FYI Door frames and suspended ceilings AIN'T DRYWALL RELATED !!! That's just some horse chit they throw at you union guys when your standing around with your thumb up your ass!! :yes:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Rick, I've built 1000's of sq ft where drywall gets screwed to it and 1000's more where dropped tile. Commercial Interiors is just a different game than residential. We had gun men that just ran a bazooka and others topped and skimmed with 2 guys running the spray truck. Our homes out West get spray texture. Doors are part of it in metal studs because screwing the board on plumbs a 1 piece jamb. Not all companies do doors but we did and Demountable partitions (fabric covered panels).


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Rick, I've built 1000's of sq ft where drywall gets screwed to it and 1000's more where dropped tile. Commercial Interiors is just a different game than residential. We had gun men that just ran a bazooka and others topped and skimmed with 2 guys running the spray truck. Our homes out West get spray texture. Doors are part of it in metal studs because screwing the board on plumbs a 1 piece jamb. Not all companies do doors but we did and Demountable partitions (fabric covered panels).


Well I guess If you've got nothing better to do ! Something Is better than nothing!! :vs_lol:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Now Mr Willy no need for that!!
> In Scotland a Willy is a D*ck:whistling2:


Willy is a d*ck over here too. :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

MrWillys said:


> So you can frame and do doors and suspended ceilings?:whistling2:


Yep :yes:. Suspended ceilings are a licence to print money.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If a bloke is a boarder then the finished should be able to walk in and run tapes. Painters dont sand our work so why should finishers have to do the boarders work. As Moore said. A real drywaller can do it all, and do it well.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> If a bloke is a boarder then the finished should be able to walk in and run tapes. Painters dont sand our work so why should finishers have to do the boarders work. As Moore said. A real drywaller can do it all, and do it well.


I'm no boarder that's for sure!(Hate the stuff lol)
But when I go into a house and need to spend a couple of hours pulling broken bits out then that f*ckers r not doing their job!
Never back charged in my life before but this monkeys were sh*t to say the least so I starter charging the c*nts which did give them a kick up the ar*e!
House ready Monday so c what I will get then!!
Oh and just for fun another house ready next week and the guy is boarding it himself!!! Should b interesting 2 say the least but its good coin:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

moore said:


> Door frames and suspended ceilings AIN'T DRYWALL RELATED !!!


believe me that's the easy part in the industry....you just follow the plans
from my experience the hardest part is the finish work....because no one sees behind the drywall but everyone can assess your finishing skills


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah finishing more scrutiny got to be on point 
Hanging and framing guys are often unappreciated in how hard work can be sometimes 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Yup. finishing drywall is way harder than making sure your framing fits premade aluminum panels and lights perfectly.








My apologies for not being a finisher.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> Rick, I've built 1000's of sq ft where drywall gets screwed to it and 1000's more where dropped tile. Commercial Interiors is just a different game than residential. We had gun men that just ran a bazooka and others topped and skimmed with 2 guys running the spray truck. Our homes out West get spray texture. Doors are part of it in metal studs because screwing the board on plumbs a 1 piece jamb. Not all companies do doors but we did and Demountable partitions (fabric covered panels).


One of my guys worked in Las Vegas for about ten years before moving to Colorado. He said that he mostly ran a bazooka with a couple of guys wiping behind him. Sometimes he would run boxes all day. Others did nails and detail. Others did the texturing. I would find that much specialization pretty boring. Our problem with sheet rock hangers around here is really just the fastening. Usually a couple of good rockers will get the boards tacked up as quickly as possible. Then a cub or two will follow and router out the penetrations and finish screwing off the sheets. I think it is the cubs that are the problem. Way too many misses and crooked screws.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> Yup. finishing drywall is way harder than making sure your framing fits premade aluminum panels and lights perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's that little led for? You loose your keys? :biggrin:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

endo_alley said:


> One of my guys worked in Las Vegas for about ten years before moving to Colorado. He said that he mostly ran a bazooka with a couple of guys wiping behind him. Sometimes he would run boxes all day. Others did nails and detail. Others did the texturing. I would find that much specialization pretty boring. Our problem with sheet rock hangers around here is really just the fastening. Usually a couple of good rockers will get the boards tacked up as quickly as possible. Then a cub or two will follow and router out the penetrations and finish screwing off the sheets. I think it is the cubs that are the problem. Way too many misses and crooked screws.


When I hung shacks it was just 2 guys. We'd hang the ceiling first and nail it off as we went. Then we'd hang everything over 8' (2.4m)together nailing the perimeter and cutting out all boxes by hand (before routers) and the split up and tail it out and at the end of the day we'd race nailing it off and nail the metal on.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> When I hung shacks it was just 2 guys. We'd hang the ceiling first and nail it off as we went. Then we'd hang everything over 8' (2.4m)together nailing the perimeter and cutting out all boxes by hand (before routers) and the split up and tail it out and at the end of the day we'd race nailing it off and nail the metal on.


Oh lord ....I'm glad those days are over! If I even hear a hanger say the word nail I hand him a screw gun!!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> Oh lord ....I'm glad those days are over! If I even hear a hanger say the word nail I hand him a screw gun!!!


I went back in the mid 90's and we screwed the field. With inspections in California we had 4 screws in the field. When I started we never had power. We screwed pocket doors with a Yankee screwdriver as cordless drills were still 5 to 7 years away.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I went back in the mid 90's and we screwed the field. With inspections in California we had 4 screws in the field. When I started we never had power. We screwed pocket doors with a Yankee screwdriver as cordless drills were still 5 to 7 years away.


I rarely have power now ..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I rarely have power now ..


Really? Is all bring your own generator


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Really? Is all bring your own generator


I have three generators ... They are used on a regular basis. Willie ain't that much older than me and I've been using screw guns since the mid 80s ..


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Yup. finishing drywall is way harder than making sure your framing fits premade aluminum panels and lights perfectly. My apologies for not being a finisher.


 That was my experience. For me is easier read the numbers and build the wall/ceiling than doing finish work....and no need to apologies... Not everybody can be an artist 


This is my current job


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> I have three generators ... They are used on a regular basis. Willie ain't that much older than me and I've been using screw guns since the mid 80s ..


Rick,
I started in the late 70's. The framers had generators for the Skilsaws and we did not. I listened to AM radio because the batteries would last longer. by the mid 80's I was doing commercial. Honestly, I'd be curious to know if that company still uses nails?


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> Rick,
> I started in the late 70's. The framers had generators for the Skilsaws and we did not. I listened to AM radio because the batteries would last longer. by the mid 80's I was doing commercial. Honestly, I'd be curious to know if that company still uses nails?


No heat. No power. No water. No drywallers. Always been my policy.


----------

